# The rugrats theory



## Dj_whoohoo (Dec 30, 2011)

http://forum.ebaumnation.com/showthread.php?63532-The-Rugrats-Theory 
This is the link to where I found it on.

Here's the theory.


The Rugrats really were a figment of Angelica's Imagination.

Chucky died a long time ago along with this mother, that's why Chaz is a nervous wreck all the time.

Tommy was a stillborn, that's why Stu is constantly in the basement making toys for the son who never had a chance to live.

The DeVilles had an abortion, Angelica couldn't figure whether it would be a boy or a girl thus creating the twins
-----------------------------
As for "All Grown Up" Angelica was a bipolar schizophrenic who, as a teenager became addicted to various Narcotics, bringing her back to her childhood and thus her creations she obsessed over, because of time lapse between the present and the last time she interacted with her creations, she made them older, Angelica was constantally taking hits of acid, so she would never have to live without her creations who were her only company, in a judgemental world

Angelica's mom actually died of a heroine overdose, Angelica was schizophrenic/bipolar because she was a crack baby, additionaly Drew in his depression married a gold digging whore, that Angelica idolized because she fooled herself into thinking it was her real mom, but always had a concept of her mom, Cynthia, and took a barbie doll, and made it after her mom's image, wearing an unwashed oranged dress, and having jacked up hair, which is why she was so attached to it, later in life she followed in her mom footsteps w/ drugs and everything, dieing of overdose at age 13 when All Grown Up! was "canceled"

The only rugrat not to be fictional however, was unborn Tommy's brother Dil, however Angelica didnt know the differace between Dil and her creations, Dil didnt follow her commands, after endless crying and a refusal to disapear like the others did when angelica was angry with them, she hit him. And she hit him, screaming a screaching tune, Stu ran in and pulled his neice off of his only child, but it was too late, he had a brain hemerage, which resulted in a deformation, as he grew up his damage only became more evident, by the time he was 9 in All Grown Up! He lived as an outcast, being ridiculed for his weirdness, and retardation, the immense guilt over this is what led to her drug use and is what led Angelica to un-create the rugrats breifly, until her expericance w/ hallucinogenics.

On a trip to Paris to find love, Chaz married a hooker named Kira (He was actually going to marry a differant hooker, but she just wanted him for his money), who had a daughter named Kimi that was torn from her because she was a cocaine addict (Angelica imagined her from Kira's stories), he lost his mind after the death of his wife and was in denial that she was ever prostitue, upon return to America, Chaz and Kira married and she got her greencard, it was actually a really happy/romantic story, Kira continually stuggled with addiction, but was relatively happy w/ her life, and Chaz

Suzie was actually Angelica's only friend, who entertained the thought of Angelica's creations, for her, She later became a phycologist and teamed up w/ Nickelodeon to make the Rugrats! When Angelica died of drug overdose, she helped arrange her funeral, Angelica's death was sad, because of her addiction, she was expelled from society, which lead to a break with reality, and her eventual death, she spent the last days of her life in the back of the school cafeteria, imagining friends around her, and playing with the lives of her creations.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, this is pretty old.

Also depressing.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 30, 2011)

Ugh, Ebaumsworld.


----------



## triage (Dec 30, 2011)

Everyone is Jesus in purgatory, or it was all a (dying) dream



There is every theory for every show ever


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a tv show.

Why would anyone. *anyone*. over-analyze a kids cartoon that much.

I'm sorry but this just seems stupid to me


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, this is pretty old.
> 
> Also depressing.


Really ? I just heard about it


----------



## Ulma (Dec 30, 2011)

Or they were all just kids whose parents happened to be friends.

Aaaaanndd childish Adventures ensue...



The only theory I've ever read like this that actually worked/boggled me was Ashes coma in Pokemon.
This is just some lame crackpot idea with no LOGICAL evidence from actual occurrences in the show.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 30, 2011)

A little bit of my childhood dies whenever I go to Creepypasta.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 30, 2011)

I was never that impressed by that one. It just seemed to want to push too hard on the edgy/depressing button. THe pokemon one was better, at least for that one there was an interesting reason for why he was imagining things (coma) and explained legitimate plot holes (neeever ages)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> It's a tv show.
> 
> Why would anyone. *anyone*. over-analyze a kids cartoon that much.


Fans.
There is also the "theory" that Nagini was the snake that Harry Potter released from the zoo in the first book. That was quickly disproved.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was never that impressed by that one. It just seemed to want to push too hard on the edgy/depressing button. THe pokemon one was better, at least for that one there was an interesting reason for why he was imagining things (coma) and explained legitimate plot holes (neeever ages)



That sounds different to this one. 

Could I have a link, pleasey-please? :3c


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That sounds different to this one.
> 
> Could I have a link, pleasey-please? :3c


Because that one linked is referring to the game. The one fay is talking about isn't iirc. It's more about the show.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh hey this again.
Couldn't you do something like this with pretty much any kids' show?


----------



## Ulma (Dec 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That sounds different to this one.
> 
> Could I have a link, pleasey-please? :3c




http://cartoonoveranalyzations.com/2009/04/09/pokemon-explained/


Here you go. A wonderfully executed theory if you ask me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Because that one linked is referring to the game. The one fay is talking about isn't iirc. It's more about the show.



Well, yeah. I haven't read the one about the show, and I want to. 3:



Ulma said:


> http://cartoonoveranalyzations.com/2009/04/09/pokemon-explained/
> 
> 
> Here you go. A wonderfully executed theory if you ask me.



Yay! Fanks


----------



## Fay V (Dec 30, 2011)

It's old but i found a link that seems decent 

shouldn't have taken the time to read...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2011)

Just read it. :> I really liked it.

Though, I wasn't all too clear on what part of the series that the end was referring to, if any...


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 30, 2011)

Angelica was a bitch
This theory is bullshit


----------



## Aetius (Dec 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's old but i found a link that seems decent
> 
> shouldn't have taken the time to read...



SO DEPRESSING ;_;


----------



## Xenke (Dec 30, 2011)

There is literally no measure to how little most people actually care about any of this.


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2011)

Old, and utter BS.
If you 'analyze' anything, you'd come up with something like this.


----------



## Ames (Dec 30, 2011)

I've always hated the rugrats.

The art style makes everybody look like they are suffering from terminal illnesses.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 30, 2011)

This one makes more sense.

I mean, as much as you could explain just about any TV show as the imagination of one of the characters, there are only a few where it really fits.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

This theory had me until after the first 3 sentences. I mean really? Drugs? The Pokemon one was so much more amusing.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool copy pasta bro


----------



## Tycho (Dec 30, 2011)

there should be thread ratings lower than 1

like, negative thread ratings

thread ratings in interval notation.  [0,-âˆž)

that's how bad this is


----------



## Lunar (Dec 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This one makes more sense.
> 
> I mean, as much as you could explain just about any TV show as the imagination of one of the characters, there are only a few where it really fits.



And now I'm sad.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

I've had very little reason to use this until now.

Thank you, OP.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I've had very little reason to use this until now.
> 
> Thank you, OP.



503 error....


----------



## Fay V (Dec 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I've had very little reason to use this until now.
> 
> Thank you, OP.



You made me laugh. 

Now I wonder how many people here are old enough to recognize a st. elsewhere reference .


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You made me laugh.
> 
> Now I wonder how many people here are old enough to recognize a st. elsewhere reference .



Somewhere in the teens, most likely.

Need to get my hospital mindfuck on now.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what I just read....


----------



## triage (Dec 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> there should be thread ratings lower than 1
> 
> like, negative thread ratings
> 
> ...



your wish is my command.


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2011)

I read this theory 100 years ago. It's retarded because half of the "creepy" shit just comes right out of the OP's ass.


----------



## cad (Dec 31, 2011)

Ulma said:


> http://cartoonoveranalyzations.com/2009/04/09/pokemon-explained/
> 
> 
> Here you go. A wonderfully executed theory if you ask me.


this was a terrific read. thank you for linking this.


----------

